# an openminded new member



## mizu gami (Nov 20, 2002)

Hello. I just wanted to write to the forum and introduce myself.  I have not been in karate long seeing that i just passed the 3 year mark back in march. I am surrently an ik-kyu in Isshinryu Karate Do.

Our dojo is not large, with about 50 current students. There are 11 classes that take place each week, with only three being adult classes. I am present for all 11, and the other 8 i help our my SENSEI however he asks and commands to do so. 

I am a slow learner, but enjoy thought a lot! I am always openminded and get pleasure out of watching younger students struggle and then discover something or learn something new. The gleam in their eyes is indescribable. 

I look forward to learning a lot on this forum and perhaps sharing a few ideas occasionally! lol And being that i am supposed to test for shodan next month, any information adn advise would help! I would even enjoy hearing the horrow stories adn good time tales too! Thank you all and it's good to meet you.

sunsu (what everyone calls me)

p.s. If you would be kind enough to, and its not rude or too much to ask, would you please introduce yourselves to me and tell me something about you. Stories of martial arts are one thing that mean a lot to me and i take to the heart. If you have any to share, I would be willing to read it all day!  Thank you for your patience with me.


----------



## tunetigress (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi Sunsu/Mizu Gami, I'm glad you finally made it in here, now I know you pay attention to what I say, lol!   This is a great MA site, and I'm sure you will enjoy being a member.   Be sure to drop into the Kenpo Forum once in a while to visit me, ok??? Look out for Kenpo-Girl too, she's another awesome friend of mine.  You will be in good company here in MartialTalk Sunsu, and I'm delighted you've joined!!!!


----------



## mizu gami (Nov 20, 2002)

Thank you Tune! I appreciate your warm welcome! I hope to get to talk with you more on these forums sometime in the near future. And I will surely visit the kempo site for you!  Thank you again for being so polite and nice in inviting me to this forum.

I i am looking forward to meeting many others here as well!

~sunsu


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 20, 2002)

welcome n best of luck for ur shodan...
u can guess by my Nick i m Tkdist...
ok i tell give u something to read for this post...


> 1. Bruce's striking speed from 3 feet away was five hundredths of a second.
> 
> 2. Bruce could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.
> 
> ...


hope u like it...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

I did Isshin-ryu for three years, many years ago. I now do Modern Arnis and am studying a few other things.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Look out for Kenpo-Girl too, she's AWESOME.  *



Awwww Tune, you are too kind.  100% correct, but still too kind.  

:angel:

Hello Sunsu, welcome to Martial Talk.  If you have a martial arts question this is the place to ask.  If there's a style of martial arts there's a representive on here (or nearly).  Be sure you add your 2 cents where ever you feel you can help, or even if you can't and you just want to see your typing on the screen. (like me)  

Welcome to the crowd.

Dot


----------



## Richard S. (Nov 21, 2002)

oooooo all kinds of N.C. folks are showing up here. Welcome!!   i live in raleigh myself, and im involved with Wing Chun. theres a lot of knowledge around here and i hope you enjoy the time you spend here............respects


----------



## mizu gami (Nov 21, 2002)

Thank you all for welcoming me to this site! I hope to get a chance to look at more listings and posts this weekend. Its hard to juggle 21 hours of karate and 35 of school each week!
lol

thank you all again. And yes, i am from North Carolina. I live east of Nashville. ttyl, sunsu


----------



## Blackdragon (Dec 1, 2002)

Konnichiwa Sunsu san! Welcome to martial talk! I hope you enjoy this sight as much as I have.
 I've studied shotokan karate for some months but I finally ended up in  wing chun. I remember, back when I was in shotokan, the sensei and everyone there used to call me the     " dojo rat ". Probably because I was there all the time training and helping to keep the dojo clean. I miss my old sensei and frequently visit him every now and then.
  Gambatte kudasai on your test Sunsu san( I hope to God I got that right. That means "good luck" doesn't it?).
   Heh, trying to learn Japanese.
 Nihongo o hanashimasu ka?  

 But anyway, yeah. It's good to have you Sunsu san.



Train hard everyone! :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi!

I didn't actually vote in your poll because I think that the answer is a mixture of the possible responses. A Shodan (or the equilavent) should work on perfecting technique, providing guidance (while supervised) to other students, and digging deeper into the system he/she has chosen.

I did not include spiritual development because that should start from day one, as a white belt.

Welcome aboard... 

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk.com You can learn a lot here and will fit in place with your good attitude. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

Being a bit presumptuous as I have only been here a short time myself, but what the hell. 

I have been studying for five years now, in the Nick Cerio's Kenpo system.

I was promoted to shodan myself last summer. Since then I have been innundated with new material at a more rapid pace than before. Result- scrambling to learn the new stuff and not embarrass myself. Further result- neglecting the basics! Yikes. 

I visited another school and momentarily blanked on Cat 2, of all things. I've been doing that flippin' form for years, and even performed it on the infamous BB test. Thinking I knew it cold, I hadn't bothered to take it out & brush it off. 

So for the long haul, yes I want to learn more, deeper. But first I must go back to the basics and if I take the material I already have and break it down, I'm sure I can use what I'm now developing to bring the old kata to a new level. Just tonight my training partner and I did nothing else than old material for a couple of hours. 

You have been assisting in classes, so you hopefully are getting constant practice, and you may not find this a problem. I'm just sharing my own experience. I'll leave it up to others who have gone before to say what comes next 'cuz I don't know! 

Sigh. I'm pleasantly sleepy after a good workout, followed by a good practice. Don't know quite what to do with myself as there's no Monday Night Football! 

Jill:boing2:


----------



## DKI Girl (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Sunsu!!  Welcome aboard!!!  It sure is nice to see you again.

dki girl


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

Hello and feel free to post anywhere or anytime when you've got a question. Usually you'll find that someone on this forum has an answer to your questions. Maybe not the exact answer your looking for but an answer none the less.


----------

